# Antikythera Mechanism



## RJM Corbet (Jun 23, 2011)

Ancient Greece:

1) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DiQSHiAYt98&feature=player_detailpage

2) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znM0-arQvHc&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Jun 23, 2011)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/0099519763/?tag=brite-21

Highly recommended.


----------



## Nik (Jun 23, 2011)

There's supposed to be a documentary coming on TV this weekend. From the trailer, the team build a replica...


----------



## Starbeast (Jun 23, 2011)

I posted about this device too. Check a couple of pages back in the threads.

It is a very unique device even for our time.


----------

